# How do I use my graphtech vinyl cutter through adobe illustrator cs4?!



## werdclothing (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone! I got a great tip on using my graphtech vinyl cutter with adobe illustrator, but I jus upgraded to a new Mac
pro and installed adobe cs4. I installed the cutting program the same as I did b4 when I had cs2 and it is not working with cs4! Any ideas would be greatly apreciated!!! Thanx


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

What model Graphtec do you have?
What version of OSX are you running?


----------



## werdclothing (Oct 14, 2008)

It's a graphtech ce-5000 I believe! OSS! I am totally new to macs?!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

OS=operating system

If you are new to Macs ...were you running cs2 on a mac or PC...? could that be the issue?


----------



## werdclothing (Oct 14, 2008)

Snow leopard is the osx


----------



## werdclothing (Oct 14, 2008)

Snow leopard is the osx! Is that's right


----------



## werdclothing (Oct 14, 2008)

On a pc but I bought the new cs4 for my mac


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Since you used the first on a PC, the same procedure is not necessarily the same on the Mac...unless you are running in emulation mode. Maybe someone here can tell you if there is a driver or macro for the Mac... I have not used a Mac in years and year so I can't help on that


----------



## werdclothing (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanx so much for your help!!!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

werdclothing said:


> Hi everyone! I got a great tip on using my graphtech vinyl cutter with adobe illustrator, but I jus upgraded to a new Mac
> pro and installed adobe cs4. I installed the cutting program the same as I did b4 when I had cs2 and it is not working with cs4! Any ideas would be greatly apreciated!!! Thanx


Yes OS X Snow Leopard is Operating System v10.6
This may seem like a really silly question, but did you download the Mac version of Cutting Master 2 v 1.60? Here is the support link, follow prompts to get to the download drivers. Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo


----------



## BestBordados+ (Feb 26, 2010)

werdclothing said:


> Thanx so much for your help!!!


Hey
you should get cutting master 2 for mac (snow leopard)
and install it.

Look for the support page at graphtec website.

I hope it helps you!


----------



## jeffb55 (Aug 18, 2017)

How did you use Illustrator to cut vinyl before you switched to mac?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

jeffb55 said:


> How did you use Illustrator to cut vinyl before you switched to mac?


The thread is over 7 years old.


----------

